# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Negril to Treasure Beach via route taxi

## Smiley

Does anybody have any tips? Places to stop, eat, drink along the way? I would be in no rush and would likely take route taxi back to Negril as well.

Looks like this is the route?

Route Taxi Negril to Savanna- la-Mar. 

At Savanna-la-Mar, there looks like two options to get to Treasure Beach.

Route Taxi to Whitehouse to Black River to Treasure Beach 

or Mini Bus to Black River to Treasure Beach. .

----------


## TennesseeJed

Belmont and Bluefields are definitely worth checking out. Peter Tosh is buried in Belmont, costs @ $10 US for a tour of the grounds. Not for everyone, but pretty cool if you're a music lover. There's a small bar out front to have a beer and watch the ocean across the street.

----------


## rjonsun

I think you can also go:  Black River to Junction...then Junction to Treasure Beach, which may be a bit out of the way, but maybe more rides.  I remember waiting in Black River for an hour getting a mini to TB.

Regards,
Bob

----------


## mjc12771

How long is ride from Treasure Beach to Negril. Bing maps says 1.5 hours, but some discussion posts say 2.5 hours.

----------


## TennesseeJed

Negril to Belmont took over an hour, so I'm sure it's closer to 2.5 hrs to TB.

----------


## johng

TennesseeJed, You are right it is closer to 2.5 hours but it is a beautiful ride!

----------


## TennesseeJed

I can't wait to see for myself!! I'm looking forward to the ride through the interior from the airport as well. One week from tomorrow I'll be in TB!

----------


## rjonsun

We have done the trip in route taxis a couple of times.  3.25 hours, 3 hours and once in less than 2.5 hours when we hopped right from one route taxi to the next all the way back to our hotel in Negril.
Regards,
Bob

----------


## Smiley

I noticed Knutsford has an 8am bus from Negril to Luana for JMD 2,150. Does anybody know if I can catch a route taxi(s) from Luana to Treasure Beach? Perhaps even a charter taxi from Luana if the price is right. Would like to keep the travel cost down but I may buck up for a charter taxi for the final stretch.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

We did not see any route taxi's but the restaurant in Luana got us a ride to TB. I can't for the life of me understand why Knutsford (Nice busses, employees and service btw) chose Luana instead of Black River.

----------

